
The iPod turns 15 today - hrgeek
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/23/13359534/ipod-mini-nano-touch-shuffle-15-years-visual-history-apple
======
denzil_correa
They should have mentioned the iPod 6th G Nano. It was almost if the Apple
Watch came out from its evolution.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod_Nano#6th_generation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod_Nano#6th_generation)

[https://www.engadget.com/2013/09/04/confused-by-the-
galaxy-g...](https://www.engadget.com/2013/09/04/confused-by-the-galaxy-gear-
apple-released-a-better-cheaper-wa/)

